# water changes during cycling???



## Renee1 (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a 10 gallon that I am cycling with a yellowtail damsel. I'm almost done the second week of cycling and everything is going great. I'm checking the temperature and salinity and topping off the tank with freshwater everyday. My fish seems completely fine and not affected at all by the cycle (for some reason, i thought he'd be swimming sideways for 6 weeks lol). So my question is, do I need to do partial water changes during the cycle? I've read it both ways on internet sites so i just thought id get some opinions. 
Also, i know damsels are very agressive but is there any other fish that could live with one in a 10 gallon? Is it safe to add hermit crabs after the cycling is done?
If the damsel wont get along with anyone, can anyone suggest a good fish or combination of fish for a 10 gallon. thanks .


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

i would suggest not to do a water change while in cycle, which ever filter you use, you need the bateria that the damsel is putting in the tank for the filter for what they call a bio-load. the biop-load will help substained life. as for the damsel, it is very hardy fish. it will do fine as is your tank. in time the damsel will becoe aggressive, but tomarrow,or next week. after yuor tank is cycled you can take the damsel back to LFS for credit or keep it and work around the aggression. a hemit crab will do fine in the tank. as for food damsels will eat almost anything. i feed my fish spectrum, frozen krill(lots of vitamins),frozen mysis shrimp,frozen blood worms, ghost shrimp. to get along with the damsel, there isnt enough room for too many fish. do some reseach for the volume of water(10gal.) is not alot for too many fish. good luck.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

If you get rid of the damsel you can look up some nano fish on www.liveaquaria.com


----------

